# how to rearrange mp3 tracks to burn in order?



## 4800 (Nov 21, 1999)

Hi, I'm trying to burn a cd of mp3s with nero 6. I had them all renamed and arranged in a specific order, however when the player plays them they're all scrambled. I had renamed the files 1,2,3 etc. with windowsxp, but appartently the tracks were different. How do change the tracks order to match the names?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Nero does move them around I agree,but if you just have a final check before clicking on burn that they are in the order you want them,then thats how they should play....if they are not in the order you want them before burning you can drag them into position by clicking on them ......


----------



## ComicBookGuy (Dec 21, 2004)

ej said:


> Hi, I'm trying to burn a cd of mp3s with nero 6. I had them all renamed and arranged in a specific order, however when the player plays them they're all scrambled. I had renamed the files 1,2,3 etc. with windowsxp, but appartently the tracks were different. How do change the tracks order to match the names?


i know just what your talking about 

i have a mp3 car stereo and like to have my tracks play in the order i want them to.

your on the right track with the number thing but try this.

001 - megadeth - scorpion - 4 - the system has failed
002 - megadeth - mice and men - 10 - the system has failed

all the way to the end.

then i burn with nero and works everytime :up:


----------



## ComicBookGuy (Dec 21, 2004)

the dragging thing doesn't work for some reason


----------



## 4800 (Nov 21, 1999)

Nero won't let me drag them around for some reason, I downloaded a little prgm "mp3 tag" and removed the track numbers, then created at playlist with winamp, then imported that into nero express. I manged to get one cd done. Play lists that are long still keep getting scambled though...annoying (


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I use Nero 5.5.10.56, and I have no trouble dragging the songs into the order I want them to play.


----------



## 4800 (Nov 21, 1999)

YEAH! I figured it out, its a Nero 6 thing, I tried using Realplayer's burn cd option, worked fine!


----------



## ComicBookGuy (Dec 21, 2004)

it must be nero thing then.

i use 6.3


----------



## finwood (May 10, 2004)

Nero suggests that you put mp3 in folders when burning them to CD, not just a bunch of individual files......so,
I arrange them alphabetically by song title in a folder for each artist. You can burn 1 or as many as you can get on a cd. I usually play them on my DVD Player hooked up to the TV. It will automatically number them, and show the first 8 letters of the title.


----------



## 4800 (Nov 21, 1999)

they were in their own folder, numbered in order 001,002,003 etc. For some strange reason nero scrambles them whether I dragged them individually or at once, or imported them. It may just be a problem with nero 6.6.. Realplayer worked much better, only the last file imported would get moved to the first position, and then it was easy to move, add or delete.


----------



## 4800 (Nov 21, 1999)

Do portable mp3 players read mp3s within individual folders on the cd? The person I made the cd's for is handicapped, I don't want to complicate access to the individual mp3 play list.


----------



## finwood (May 10, 2004)

I have a small portable mp3 - cd player that I plug speakers into and take out on our boat. I make a folder, put all of the songs in it, and burn it using Nero. It opens and plays each song. It gives the full name of the song. But, I haven't tried it with more than 1 folder on a cd. Maybe Nero hasn't learned to count yet. He does know his alphabet, though.


----------



## ComicBookGuy (Dec 21, 2004)

my only 1 year old kenwood mp3 player is the one that suggested numbering the files 001,002,003 so that it will play in the order you want.

it said in my instructions that folders can sometimes slow down track searching and playing of the mp3's.

i put all my mp3s in the same area and number them, no problem :up: 

plays good and in the order i want.


----------

